

Linux Chrome 5 Beta is a Go - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/linux-chrome-5-beta-is-a-go/

======
cgranade
Just wondering what the HTML 5 Notifications API is, and where it is
documented... the only reference I can seem to find to it other than the
Chrome code review is this commit log showing that notifications were removed
from the WhatWG HTML 5 page: [http://lists.whatwg.org/pipermail/commit-
watchers-whatwg.org...](http://lists.whatwg.org/pipermail/commit-watchers-
whatwg.org/2009/002069.html) If anyone has a reference, I'd be really
interested in seeing it. Thanks!

